# ATV vrs a plow truck



## aaajaws3 (Nov 12, 2010)

OK new to the forum but here goes .

Just moved to snow country well compared to SE virginia anywhere above Richmond is snow country but I am in the NE corner of Connecticut and have a 350+/- ft asphalt driveway. Snow blower I think to much to cover question is will an ATV do the job. I have an F250 6.0L crew cab long bed just seems way to big to strap a plow on the nose.

Any thoughts will be greatly appreciated . ussmileyflag 

Need to get something soon we had our first 2" Monday


----------



## Aveerainc (Jan 29, 2009)

I used a atv/plow set up for a couple of years but it got old quick when you froze and had to keep up with the big storms- especially those midnight/early morning nor easters. I switched to a jeep wrangler with plow and it's night and day better- warm, quick, can handle just about any size storm and I don't spill my coffee. Good luck with the atv- fun at first but...


----------

